# 3 gallon semi-planted tank. Lots of brown algae. How do I control it?



## Miss Vicky (Jul 6, 2012)

I have a 3 gallon Marineland Eclipse with some silk plants, two aponogenten (not sure of actual specific species) and a third, unidentified plant. Oh and a small clump of java moss. It's currently home to two amano shrimp. The tank has been running for many months now and I just can't get a handle on the nasty looking brown algae that keeps growing. I do a 20% weekly PWC and attack it with a toothbrush (and the shrimp eat a lot of it, too), but it's still everywhere. 

Water parameters: 
Nitrate 0 ppm
Nitrite 0 ppm
Ammonia 0 ppm
ph 7.8 (I know it's high, but I don't know how to fix it, since my tapwater has high ph)

The tank came with an LED light (I think) and a biowheel filter. 

Any suggestions?

Here's the tank:


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

The brown( Algae) you are encountering is probably Diatoms, or more correctly the shells of diatoms. It is caused by Silicate in the water you use. One way to stop it is with RO/DI water. However that will need to be remineralized. Another option is Otto cats. They will eat the diatoms. I think your tank might be a little small for them. Although they stay relatively small they do best in groups. And once the diatoms are cleaned up the ottos would need supplimentary feeding.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

You aren't going to be able to do much in a tank that size - I think manual removal is in your future....
I have a lot of trouble with it in my hardwater tanks, and while I've learned to live with it, I have also learned to hate it.


----------



## markao (Aug 21, 2012)

How about a snail.Look and see which one may be best for you.Or add shrimp.I know you said Amano Shrimp.You could add more or add other they are compatible.Cherry Shrimps would be a good choice.

Here is a chart to show you with shrimps get along with each other.

Dwarf Shrimp Compatibility Chart


----------



## Miss Vicky (Jul 6, 2012)

markao said:


> How about a snail.Look and see which one may be best for you.Or add shrimp.I know you said Amano Shrimp.You could add more or add other they are compatible.Cherry Shrimps would be a good choice.
> 
> Here is a chart to show you with shrimps get along with each other.
> 
> Dwarf Shrimp Compatibility Chart


Any thoughts on how many shrimp such a small tank can support?


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a horned nerite snail in a 2.5 gallon cherry shrimp tank and it has done a great job. I did add this, however, before I had any real issues with algae.


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

If the tank is planted and filtered there's not much of a limit when it comes to dwarf shrimp. The bio load is so insignificant that as long as they can physically fit in the space, you should be ok!


----------



## markao (Aug 21, 2012)

Miss Vicky said:


> Any thoughts on how many shrimp such a small tank can support?


My 6 gal can hold over 30 cherry shrimps.I would start with around 10-15 if you go with Cherry Shrimp since they breed like rabbits.Any other I would go with the same number.

:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## Miss Vicky (Jul 6, 2012)

markao said:


> My 6 gal can hold over 30 cherry shrimps.I would start with around 10-15 if you go with Cherry Shrimp since they breed like rabbits.Any other I would go with the same number.
> 
> :fish-in-bowl:



Okay. Well I just ordered some Red Rili Shrimp. I ordered 6, but the seller says they're sending 7. I guess if they start overbreeding I can relocate some to my ten gallon neon tetra tank.


----------



## SilentPlanet (Jul 18, 2012)

Okay here's the solution... stick a red-tailed cat in there and maybe a pleco or something too. Then go buy a house-sized fish tank for them and put a beta in that one.


----------



## Miss Vicky (Jul 6, 2012)

^Yeah, thanks for the suggestion but I think I'm gonna stick with shrimp and then maybe add a snail or two if I'm still having problems.


----------



## Miss Vicky (Jul 6, 2012)

So I got my Rilis today. I knew I was getting juveniles but my goodness they are tiny. So now I have a question about cleaning/PWCs. 

With so many shrimp now (9 total - 2 amano and 7 Red Rili and even more to come once the Rilis mature and begin to breed), how do I go about cleaning the tank without sucking up/otherwise hurting the little shrimp? Up until this point it's been easy to gravel vac because I could spot and avoid my amanos, but these little Rilis (and their future offspring)? Do I just start using a cup to scoop out water for the pwc and a turkey baster to get up old food, debris, etc?


----------

